# Gamer Klamotten



## arbiterhand (26. Februar 2016)

Hi zusammen, ich lese schon länger mit aber jetzt dachte ich mir, melde ich mich doch mal an und gebe meinen Senf dazu (hmm jetzt hab ich Hunger auf Senf)...

Als HipHopper, Metaller, Surferboy, Hobbyrennfahrer, Segler, RTL-Zuschauer, etc. .... es gibt für tausende Hobbys entsprechend coole Marken an Klamotten, die ich mir gerne hole (zB bin ich neben dem PC Basteln noch ein riesen Autofan) um nicht Mainstream oder ganz langweilige Klamotten zu tragen. Man hat immer ein Grinsen auf dem Gesicht, wenn man noch jemand mit solchen Klamotten sieht und genau weiß - der tickt wie ich!

aaaaber... Ich hab das Thema schon mit Kumpels besprochen (wir sind alle Gamer)...

GAMING KLAMOTTEN
Kennt jemand von euch da gute Shops oder generell erstmal gute Klamotten und Marken mit denen man gut sein Hobby zeigen kann, sich aber nicht gleich zum Affen macht (siehe Shirts mit "BOOM HEADSHOT"-Aufdrucken)? Ich meine, ich hab viele T-Shirts mit Star Wars Motiven oder Avengers oder so also einfach Nerd-Sachen aber so richtig zu Gaming allgemein hab ich bisher nur doofes gefunden...

Lasst von euch hören
Beste Grüße und einen schönen Start ins WE!


----------



## Stueppi (26. Februar 2016)

Ich bin mir sicher das es auch im gaming Bereich ausreichend Merchandise gibt. Guck doch mal auf den Seiten der Publisher und/oder Entwickler ob es da was gibt. Kann mir nämlich kaum vorstellen das es bei den üblichen Kleidungsläden einen Bereich gibt bei denen sowas verkauft wird^^


----------



## fipS09 (26. Februar 2016)

Gamestop hat so Zeug glaub ich da, zumindest Kappen aufjedenfall


----------



## DOKTOR_IGNORANT (26. Februar 2016)

Hi  arbiterhand,
das Thema ist interessant. Ich fände eigentlich lustig einen Gamer an den Klamotten zuerkennen. Aber wie sollte das den aussehen? Ich könnte mir aber vorstellen, das man sogar von der Polizei etc. auf sein Outfit angesprochen wird (Thema: Amoklauf) leider. Ich habe selber einen Pullover mit der Aufschrift = Bevor du fragst: Nein!
Den tragen ich schon länger, meist haben meine Lehrkräfte nach dem lesen gerinst und meine Mitschüler haben den Spruch kaum verstanden .


----------



## NotAnExit (26. Februar 2016)

Schau mal bei EMP vorbei!

Shirts • EMP


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (26. Februar 2016)

Sowas findest du bei Caseking,

GamersWear online kaufen

Na dann viel spaß damit für sowas bin ich zu alt.

grüße brex


----------



## arbiterhand (26. Februar 2016)

EMP ist ne gute Idee - ich hatte eigentlich gehofft, auf diese typischen "Boom Headshot" Sachen zu verzichten. 

Beispielsweise im Autobereich gibt es da FLGNTLT (Felgenoutlet) - eine deutsch/amerikanische Marke, die sich mit recht schlichten Klamotten durchgesetzt hat - da erkennt man den Car-Freak eben an dem FLGNTLT Schriftzug und nicht an nem Bild von nem fetten tiefergelegten Golf 3 oder so ... 

Etwas schlichter hätte ich es für Gamer halt auch gern


----------



## Obilankenobi (26. Februar 2016)

Hi

esport.eu  da gibts auch paar brauchbare Shirts, Kappen usw


----------



## FortuneHunter (26. Februar 2016)

Schau mal bei  Elbenwald.de vorbei, die haben auch dezenteres: Gaming Fanartikel bei Elbenwald | Alles fur Spielefreaks


----------



## arbiterhand (8. März 2016)

Zieht denn eigentlich jemand von euch Gamer Klamotten an oder bin ich der einzige Esel


----------



## bofferbrauer (8. März 2016)

GetDigital hat Gamerkleidung im Angebot: Gamer T-Shirts | 24h Lieferung bei getDigital

Komischerweise sind einige nur unter der Kategorie Geek zu finden, obwohl es eindeutig Gamershirts sind. Wohl weil diese meist Memes abbilden.



arbiterhand schrieb:


> Zieht denn eigentlich jemand von euch Gamer Klamotten an oder bin ich der einzige Esel



Kommt schon vor, nur habe ich kaum Gamerklamotten, so dass es ein recht seltener Fall ist.


----------



## lunaticx (9. März 2016)

Auf die  Gefahr hin geteert, gefedert zu werden ... 

elbster.de


----------



## Caduzzz (15. Mai 2016)

guck mal bei Musterbrand


----------



## LSchmiddie (15. Mai 2016)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> guck mal bei Musterbrand


Musterbrand ist sogar relativ hochwertig und nicht so "gamerig"


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Mai 2016)

Ist nicht so mein Ding da würde ich eher im mittelalterlichen Narrenkostüm rumlaufen . Ich bin zwar für ausgefallene Sachen aber Werbung machen ist nicht wirklich angesagt


----------

